# Russia ...



## waltky (Sep 14, 2015)

Granny askin', "Since when does Russia dictate to us what we gonna do???...





*Russia to U.S.: cooperate with us or risk ‘unintended consequences’*
_September 12, 2015 - Russia warned there could be ‘unintended consequences’ if the U.S. does not engage in military-to-military cooperation with Moscow, as the Kremlin stages navy exercises off the coast of Syria._


> Russia’s military build up in the region has drawn concern from the U.S. and NATO. Moscow says their goal is to help end terrorism in Syria, but the U.S. has warned that Russia’s involvement could exacerbate Syria’s multi-sided civil war and is concerned over Russia’s support for Bashar al-Assad’s regime. Speaking at a news conference in Moscow, Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov blamed Washington for cutting off direct military-to-military communication between Russia and NATO after the crisis in Ukraine last year.
> 
> He said such contracts were “important for the avoidance of undesired, unintended incidents,” Reuters reported. “We are always in favor of military people talking to each other in a professional way. They understand each other very well,” Mr. Lavrov said. “If, as (U.S. Secretary of State) John Kerry has said many times, the United States wants those channels frozen, then be our guest.” In recent days, U.S. officials have described what they say is an increase of Russian equipment and manpower, Reuters reported.
> 
> ...


http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/sep/12/russia-us-cooperate-us-or-risk-unintended-conseque/


----------



## waltky (Oct 2, 2015)

Granny says, "Good move, if Putin doesn't listen and there is an incident - we can shoot the Russians outta the sky...

*France tells Putin to confine airstrikes to Islamic State*
_Oct 2,`15  -- With Russian warplanes bombing Syria for a third day, French President Francois Holland told President Vladimir Putin on Friday that Moscow's airstrikes must be confined to attacking Islamic State militants, not other rebels opposing the Damascus government._


> Hollande used a meeting on Ukraine to address Western concerns that Russia's airstrikes would serve to strengthen Syrian President Bashar Assad by targeting rebels - perhaps including some aligned with the U.S. - rather than hitting IS fighters it has promised to attack.  Allies in a U.S.-led coalition that is conducting its own air campaign in Syria called on Russia to cease attacks on the Syrian opposition and to focus on fighting the Islamic State group. A joint statement by France, Turkey, the U.S. Germany, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Britain expressed concern that Russia's actions will "only fuel more extremism and radicalization."  The Russian Defense Ministry released images showing that its jets hit an Islamic State-held area near its de facto capital of Raqqa in northern Syria on Thursday. It said there were 14 new missions Friday, including targets in Idlib and Hama provinces.
> 
> Hollande said he told Putin that only one of Russia's strikes in three days hit at the Islamic State, also known as ISIL, ISIS and Daesh. The other strikes, Hollande added, were on areas controlled by the opposition.  "Russia has always been involved in Syria. Since the beginning, Russia has supported the regime of Bashar Assad and furnished him weapons, even if it goes further now," Hollande told reporters. "But what I told Mr. Putin is that the strikes must concern Daesh, and only Daesh."  German Chancellor Angela Merkel, who also attended the meeting with Putin, added that the leaders "said very clearly that Daesh was the enemy that we needed to fight."  "We also said that we needed a political solution for Syria that should take into consideration the opposition's interests and that opposition has always had our support," she added.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonc (Oct 2, 2015)

*Russia ...*

What again?=)))
The murder of children? Rape old men?=0)))


----------



## Indofred (Oct 2, 2015)

waltky said:


> Granny askin', "Since when does Russia dictate to us what we gonna do?



Let me see.
Russia is operating in Syria at the request of the government.
America is operating in Syria against the wishes of their government.

Yep, Russia has every right under international law to give you the finger.


----------



## Indofred (Oct 3, 2015)

The US is accusing Russia, without the slightest evidence, of what America is doing in other countries.

Three Médecins Sans Frontières staff killed in suspected US airstrike on Afghan hospital



> A US airstrike appears to have hit a hospital run by Médecins Sans Frontières in the Afghan city of Kunduz early on Saturday morning.
> 
> MSF said its hospital in the war-torn northern city was bombed and badly damaged in an aerial attack that killed at least three staff members. Thirty staff were still unaccounted for.
> 
> “We are deeply shocked by the attack, the killing of our staff and patients and the heavy toll it has inflicted on healthcare in Kunduz,” says Bart Janssens, MSF director of operations.



Russia is attacked US armed extremists whilst American forces murder doctors.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 3, 2015)

waltky said:


> Granny says, "Good move, if Putin doesn't listen and there is an incident - we can shoot the Russians outta the sky...


Granny gets consigned to an asylum.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2015)

Russia sucks.

It's a loser country.

But Obama's incompetence is allowing it to reassert itself.  

I'd like to go there though.  I like the Russian people.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 3, 2015)

Isn't Russia what the USA has done many many MANY times? Dictating? Why yes. It is.


----------



## skye (Oct 3, 2015)

docmauser1 said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny says, "Good move, if Putin doesn't listen and there is an incident - we can shoot the Russians outta the sky...
> ...



I like Granny  but
he or she is totally wrong here.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 3, 2015)

waltky said:


> Since when does Russia dictate to us what we gonna do???...


Since we have a POTUS that is laughed at and is a puss.


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 3, 2015)

waltky said:


> Granny askin', "Since when does Russia dictate to us what we gonna do???...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Russia has improved.......drastically.


 1)   KA-52 "Alligator" Attack Helicopter.

Ka-52 "Alligator"

  2)  MI-28 "Night hunter" Attack Helicopter

Мi-28NE "Night Hunter"

 3)   SU-34 Long Range Fighter / Bomber

The Su-34 Strike Fighter: Russia's Ultimate Weapon to Destroy ISIS?

 4)   SU-24 - 27 - 32 - 34

Sukhoi Su-34 Fullback; Russia's New Heavy Strike Fighter

 5)  Russian T-14 Tank

Why America Should Really Fear Russia's Armata T-14 Tank

 6)  Russian BMP-3     -----> One of the best armored vehicles in the world.

BMP-3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BMP-3 Infantry Combat Vehicle - Army Technology


  7)   AK-12 :: New Assault Rifle.



           ------------------------------------------

 If anyone has been paying attention - Russia used to be two generation behind everyone else, especially the United States; now they are a half a step behind......if not next to the United States in Military technology and equipment.

 This should worry us, especially the eastern bloc.


   Shadow 355


----------



## Gracie (Oct 3, 2015)

Russia has been building up their fleets. We have been shutting ours down. Russia has a guy at the helm that doesn't fuck around. We are stuck with a pussy.


----------



## skye (Oct 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Russia has been building up their fleets. We have been shutting ours down. Russia has a guy at the helm that doesn't fuck around. We are stuck with a pussy.



not only a pussy but a communist and an anti-semite..anti Christian anti American..

what a President

twice elected by the sheeple


----------



## Gracie (Oct 3, 2015)

Which means there are a helluvalot of sheeples.

It's ironic that I am watching Hunt For Red October right now. USA used to be a force to be reckoned with. Now we are just laughed at. It's embarrassing.


----------



## skye (Oct 3, 2015)

bloody traitor.

but why should I give a damn?

let America rot.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 3, 2015)

Toro said:


> Russia sucks.
> 
> It's a loser country.
> 
> ...


Partisan nonsense.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 3, 2015)

Granny has no idea what she's talking about.

And she's not alone.


----------



## skye (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Russia....show Hussein how it is done.

Lord how I despise your Barack Caca


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Russia has been building up their fleets. We have been shutting ours down. Russia has a guy at the helm that doesn't fuck around. We are stuck with a pussy.


And a gay in the Army.


----------



## waltky (Oct 7, 2015)

Russia adding ground troop buildup to naval presence...

*NATO: Russia Building Up Naval Presence, Ground Troop Numbers in Syria*
_October 6, 2015 | NATO has observed a “substantial buildup” of Russian ground troops and a stepped-up Russian naval presence in the eastern Mediterranean, the alliance’s secretary-general, Jens Stoltenberg, said on Tuesday._


> “I will not go into any specific numbers but I can confirm that we have seen a substantial build-up of Russian forces in Syria – air forces, air defenses but also then ground troops in connection with the air base they have,” he told reporters in Brussels.  “And we also see increased naval presence of Russian ships, naval capabilities outside Syria or the eastern part of the Mediterranean. So there has been a substantial military build-up of Russia with many different kinds of capabilities, forces, over the last weeks.”  Russia launched an air campaign in Syria a week ago, ostensibly targeting Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS/ISIL) locations but, according to the U.S. and NATO, hitting other opposition groups as well, including some backed by the West.  “We see that the Russian air forces are not mainly attacking ISIL but other opposition groups including those who are fighting ISIL and, and also that many civilian lives have been lost,” Stoltenberg said Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Moscow’s Defense Ministry: ISIS is Using Mosques for Shelter, May Bomb Them to Implicate Russia*
_October 7, 2015 | Russia’s Defense Ministry warned Tuesday that militants in Syria may bomb mosques and then try to implicate the Russians, who are carrying out airstrikes in support of the Assad regime._


> The ministry accused Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) terrorists of sheltering in or near mosques, and released video footage taken from a drone which, it claims, shows weaponry and equipment being driven from wooded locations into an inhabited area and parked adjacent to a large mosque. It did not identify the town or the mosque.  “After having recognized the high effectiveness of detection of armament and military hardware storages and the real threat of immediate liquidation, the terrorists are taking efforts to transport weapons to inhabited areas,” the ministry said in a statement.  “As a rule, militants are deploying the armored hardware in close proximity to the mosques because they perfectly know that Russian aviation would never perform strikes on them.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 7, 2015)

Granny says, "Dat's right - dem Russkies is just gettin' inna way...

*Russia should not interfere in US efforts to destroy ISIS: White House*
_Oct 7, 2015, WASHINGTON: Amid Russia's escalating military activities in Syria, the White House has warned it not to interfere in the US-led international efforts to destroy the Islamic State in the strife-torn region.  "The President has made quite clear that Russia should not be interfering with the 65-member international coalition that is seeking to degrade and ultimately destroy ISIS. We've made that quite clear," White House press secretary Josh Earnest told reporters on Tuesday._


> There has been at least one preliminary conversation between the US and Russian military officials to try to de-conflict those military activities, he said.  He said many of the Russian military airstrikes have been carried out in areas where there are fewer or if any ISIS forces, and they're carrying out those military activities despite the fact that they say that they're focused on ISIS.  "Russians acknowledge that the situation will only be resolved when there's a political transition inside of Syria, and yet, their actions are geared specifically at propping up a leader that has lost legitimacy to lead that country for a variety of reasons," Earnest said.
> 
> Syrian President Bashar al-Assad has lost both the moral authority to lead his country, but he's also lost the support of 80 per cent of the population, he claimed.  The current Russian strategy of supporting the Assad regime and also hitting out at his opponents, he said, are likely to result in Russia becoming more isolated and Russia not accomplishing their stated goals, and antagonizing if not outright angering a significant Muslim population inside of Syria and a significant Muslim population inside of Russia.  "So the significant negative consequences that Russia is facing right now as a result of their actions far outweighs any sort of diplomatic demarche that Russia could receive from the rest of the international community," he said.  The US, he said, would continue to stay focused on its strategy, to degrade and ultimately destroy ISIS.  "We are implementing that strategy. In recent weeks we've made some progress in terms of taking some ISIS leaders off the battlefield. We're going to continue to implement that strategy in a way that we think serves our interests."
> 
> ...



See also:

*US insists no cooperation with Russia on Syria air strikes*
_Oct 7, 2015, The United States on Wednesday insisted it was not cooperating with Russia over Moscow's air strikes in Syria with Defence Secretary Ashton Carter describing them as "a fundamental mistake"._


> "I have said before that we believed that Russia has the wrong strategy -- they continue to hit targets that are not ISIL. We believe this is a fundamental mistake," Carter told a press conference in Rome, referring to the Islamic State group by an alternative name.
> 
> "Despite what the Russians say we have not agreed to cooperate with Russia so long as they continue to pursue a mistaken strategy and hit these targets."
> 
> US insists no cooperation with Russia on Syria air strikes - The Times of India


----------



## waltky (Oct 7, 2015)

According to Rev. Pat Robertson, it's part of Putin's goal to gain control of OPEC...

*Russian warships in Caspian Sea strike Islamic State in Syria, emboldened Assad’s forces launch ground offensive*
_Oct 7, 2015: Russian defence minister Sergei Shoigu said Russia is using warships in the Caspian Sea to target the Islamic State group in Syria._


> Russia last week began carrying out air strikes in Syria in what it said was a pre-emptive operation against terrorism in the Middle East.  Shoigu told President Vladimir Putin in televised remarks that Russia on Wednesday morning carried out 26 missile strikes from four warships of its Caspian Sea flotilla. Shoigu insisted the operation destroyed all the targets and did not launch any strikes upon civilian areas.
> 
> Meanwhile, a Syrian official said a ground offensive has been launched in central regions of the country amid intense shelling and Russian air strikes.  The official, who spoke on condition of anonymity in line with regulations, said the operations are concentrated in the neighboring provinces of Hama and Idlib.
> 
> ...



See also:

*As Russian warplanes bomb rebels, Iran pulls the strings in Syria*
_Oct 7, 2015: At a meeting in Moscow in July, a top Iranian general unfurled a map of Syria to explain to his Russian hosts how a series of defeats for President Bashar al-Assad could be turned into victory - with Russia's help._


> Major general Qassem Soleimani's visit to Moscow was the first step in planning for a Russian military intervention that has reshaped the Syrian war and forged a new Iranian-Russian alliance in support of Assad.  As Russian warplanes bomb rebels from above, the arrival of Iranian special forces for ground operations underscores several months of planning between Assad's two most important allies, driven by panic at rapid insurgent gains.
> 
> Soleimani is the commander of the Quds Force, the elite extra-territorial special forces arm of Iran's Revolutionary Guards, and reports directly to Iran's supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.  Senior regional sources say he has already been overseeing ground operations against insurgents in Syria and is now at the heart of planning for the new Russian- and Iranian-backed offensive.  That expands his regional role as the battlefield commander who has also steered the fight in neighboring Iraq by Iranian-backed Shi'ite militia against Islamic State.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 13, 2015)

Russian embassy in Syria gets hit by rocket attack...

*Russia foils IS plot to blow up transport system
Oct 13, 2015: Highlighting a new terror threat to Russia raised by its air campaign in Syria, security officials said on Monday they have thwarted a planned attack on Moscow public transport system by militants trained by the Islamic State terror group. Sunday's arrest of several terror suspects - some of whom, intelligence officials say, were trained by IS in Syria -has brought back memories of the string of deadly bombings that struck the Russian capital just a few years ago.



			President Vladimir Putin has acknowledged the new danger, but insisted that launching the Russian airstrikes in support of Syrian President Bashar Assad's army was necessary to fight IS and other militant groups before they pose an even bigger security challenge to Russia.

"If we just stood by and let Syria get gobbled up, thou sands of people running around there now with Kalashnikovs would end up on our territory, and so we are helping President Assad fight this threat before it reaches our borders," Putin said in an interview with Rossiya state television broadcast on Sunday .  "We must take pre-emptive action," he said. "Of course, there are risks, but let me say that these risks existed anyway, even before we began our operations in Syria." Russian authorities have said that about 2,400 Russians have joined the IS group and voiced concern that they may pose a threat when they return home.

The latest arrests may play into Putin's hands, proving his point that IS pose a major threat to Russia and the air raids are a necessary response to the challenge. The Federal Security Service, Russia's main domestic security agency , said in Monday's statement that a device with 5 kg of explosives was found in a Moscow apartment rented by the suspects.The FSB said some of the suspects had been trained by IS militants and were plotting a terrorist attack.

Russia foils IS plot to blow up transport system - The Times of India

Click to expand...


See also:


Panic as rockets hit Russian embassy in Damascus*
_Oct 13, 2015: Two rockets struck the Russian embassy in Damascus on Tuesday sparking panic as several hundred people gathered to express their support for Moscow's air war in Syria, an AFP photographer said._


> According to the photographer at the scene, some 300 people had begun to gather for a demonstration thanking Russia for its recent intervention in Syria when the rockets crashed into the embassy in the Mazraa neighbourhood of the capital.  There was widespread panic, but it was not immediately clear if anyone had been wounded or killed.  Opposition fighters in the suburbs of the capital have targeted the embassy in the past but it was not clear if Tuesday's attack targeted the rally.  Russia began launching airstrikes against insurgents in Syria on September 30.
> 
> The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitoring group said the rockets were fired from the eastern edges of the capital, where Islamist rebels are entrenched.  The Russian embassy has been the target of rocket attacks before.  On September 21, just nine days before it began its air war in Syria, Moscow demanded "concrete action" after a shell hit the embassy's compound in Damascus.  In May, one person was killed by mortar rounds that landed nearby. Three were hurt when mortar rounds landed inside the compound in April.
> 
> Panic as rockets hit Russian embassy in Damascus - The Times of India


----------



## waltky (Oct 14, 2015)

Russia wants to call the shots in Syria...

*Russia Proposes ‘Division of Labor’ With US: You Deal With Iraq, We'll Deal With Syria*
_October 13, 2015  – Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov suggested Monday that Russia and the U.S.-led coalition split the task of bombing ISIS terrorists, with Russia focusing on Syria and the U.S. and its allies on Iraq._


> “Such ‘division of labor’ would be absolutely logical,” Lavrov said during a joint press conference in Moscow with Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe (OSCE) Secretary-General Lamberto Zannier.  “The coalition has been invited to Iraq, but it has not been invited to Syria. Such coordinated actions could be useful to ensure efficiency, legitimacy and compliance with international law. We are ready for that.”  Lavrov noted that Russia is operating in Syria at the request of the Assad regime – unlike the U.S. and its partners, which in the Kremlin’s view, have violated Syrian sovereignty and international law by carrying out military operation there over the past year.
> 
> In Iraq, the U.S.-led coalition has been acting against ISIS at the request of the government in Baghdad; Russia has not extended its airstrikes into Iraq although Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi has said he “would welcome” Russian airstrikes against ISIS inside his country as well.  Obama administration officials contend that the Russian airstrikes in Syria, which began on September 30, have targeted predominantly non-ISIS targets – including opposition groups which the West has supported – and appear to have the primary purpose of shoring up Syrian President Bashar al-Assad. Secretary of State John Kerry raised those concerns in a phone conversation with Lavrov on Friday, according to the State Department.
> 
> ...



See also:

*ISIS Second-in-Command Killed in US Airstrike*
_Oct 14, 2015 - ISIS second-in-command killed in US airstrike. The news was reported by militants from the so-called Islamic State itself. A spokesperson for the radical Wahhabi group has confirmed that Abu Mutaz Qurashi, also known as Fadhil Ahmad al-Hayali, was killed in an airstrike carried out by American forces earlier this year._


> Qurashi was the top aide of ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi. He was in charge of ISIS operations in Iraq and was instrumental in planning major offensives and attacks against the Iraqi Army, as well as against the Kurdish Peshmerga forces in the country.  The deceased extremist militant was a former Iraqi army colonel during the Saddam Hussein regime. After being decommissioned by American forces, he quickly joined radical Sunni groups and eventually became a senior member of al-Qaeda, alongside al-Baghdadi.  The White House has also confirmed his death and further reiterated the danger Qurashi had posed to the Iraqi Army and Peshmerga forces. He was a prime target of the anti-ISIS coalition, led by the United States and several Arab Gulf nations.
> 
> According to the Pentagon, ISIS would not have been able to occupy such large portions of territory in Iraq and Syria without Qurashi’s military command and expertise. He was also reportedly in charge of the ISIS takeover of Mosul, which happened in June 2014. Furthermore, Qurashi was believed to be a leading figure in al-Baghdadi’s circles on matters of internal politics and the application of the radical Wahhabi ideology the extremist group adheres to.  His death comes as a great victory for all forces involved in the struggle against the so-called Islamic State. However, militants from the extremist group have said that Qurashi has been martyred and they call on all their sympathizers to wage jihad against American and Russian forces involved in the fight against ISIS.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 16, 2015)

Granny says dem Commies is gettin' sassy...

*Obama warns Russia can not bomb its way to Syria peace*
_Oct 17, 2015 | WASHINGTON: US President Barack Obama on Saturday warned Russia they could not "bomb their way" to a peaceful solution in Syria, reiterating his view that propping up President Bashar al-Assad will fail._


> Speaking after US and Russian militaries reached a tentative deal to prevent mid-air clashes over Syria, Obama said there had been "no meeting of the minds in terms of strategy."  "They are not going to be able to bomb their way to a peaceful situation inside of Syria," Obama told a joint press conference with visiting South Korean President Park Geun-Hye.  His comments come as Russia steps up its bombing campaign in support of Assad and US officials say as many as 2,000 Iranian and Iranian-backed forces are helping regime troops in an offensive near Aleppo.
> 
> Obama said Iran was "just doing more of what they have been doing for the last five years, as is Russia."  "Their basic theory on how to solve Syria has not worked and will not work."  "Their preference originally was - we will simply send arms and money to Assad and he will be able to clamp down on dissent, and when that didn't work, they directed Hezbollah to come in and prop them up and sent in some of their own military advisers, and that did not work," he said.  "Now the Russians have come in and Iran is going to send more people in, but it's also not going to work because they are trying to support a regime that in the eyes of the overwhelming majority of the Syrian people is not legitimate."
> 
> Obama warns Russia can not bomb its way to Syria peace - The Times of India



See also:

*Russia says it has bombed 456 ‘Islamic State targets’ in Syria so far, rebukes US*
_Oct 16, 2015: Russia has hit more than 456 Islamic State (ISIS) group targets since launching its bombing campaign in Syria on September 30, a high-ranking military official said on Friday._


> "Since the Russian air force went into action on September 30, we made 669 combat sorties," Colonel General Andrei Kartapolov, a senior Russian general staff official said in a defence ministry statement. "In the strikes, 456 targets have been destroyed," he said. "According to the general staff, we were able to significantly disrupt the militants' infrastructure, supply and control systems of the terrorist groups."  Russia launched a bombing campaign in Syria in support of its longstanding ally President Bashar al-Assad, but it has been criticised by the west for hitting moderate groups rather than Islamic State jihadists.  Kartapolov said the air force is avoiding areas where the Free Syrian Army — the main western-backed opposition force — is believed to be operating. "We only hit targets of internationally-recognized terrorist groups. Our planes are not working in southern Syria, where, according to our information, the Free Syrian Army groups are located," he said.
> 
> Moscow's military has systematically claimed its strikes have hit Islamic State group targets despite the fact that many of the sites struck seem to fall outside territory held by the group. The United States and other members of a rival coalition targeting ISIS say Moscow has focused the bulk of its firepower on other rebel groups battling Assad.  In an interview with Komsomolskaya Pravda newspaper, Kartapolov slammed the US-led coalition, saying Washington had not responded to Russia's invitation to cooperate in the fight against ISIS.  "They consider it humiliating to admit that they cannot fulfil a task they had set out for themselves one year ago without Russia," Kartapolov said, slamming the coalition's yearlong bombing campaign as "window dressing".  "They are in fact unlikely to have the necessary amount of information about ISIS targets, which the results of their strikes reflects," he said. He added that Russia is close to signing an agreement on safe use of Syrian airspace with the United States: "We believe that this document will be signed shortly."
> 
> ...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 16, 2015)

waltky said:


> Granny askin', "Since when does Russia dictate to us what we gonna do???...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 countries on the battlefield not communicating to each other can end up killing each other instead of their enemy.

I say let russia kill shit and get bogged down and waste their money.  Just send them intel, in the spirit of co-operation.


----------



## waltky (Oct 16, 2015)

Good point 2 Thumbs...

... mebbe that's what we should have done in Afghanistan...

... with the mujahadeen...

... would be a far different scenario now...

... had we let the Russkies take care of their neck of the woods.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 16, 2015)

waltky said:


> Good point 2 Thumbs...
> 
> ... mebbe that's what we should have done in Afghanistan...
> 
> ...


We wanted to give them a VN, and we did.

but we go in, giving ourselves another VN

Now the Russians come back as well?  No reason to not help them have another VN


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 23, 2015)

Toro said:


> Russia sucks.
> 
> It's a loser country.
> 
> ...



I am assuming your ego is bigger than your ass


----------



## waltky (Oct 24, 2015)

Handwritin' on the wall for Assad?...

*Russia says wants Syria elections, ready to help Free Syrian Army*
_Sat Oct 24, 2015 - Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said the Kremlin wanted Syria to prepare for parliamentary and presidential elections, as Moscow intensified its drive to convert its increased clout with Damascus into a political settlement._


> In comments which mark a shift in Russia's position, he also said that Russia's airforce, which has been bombing Islamist militants in Syria since Sept. 30, would be ready to help Western-backed Free Syrian Army rebels, if it knew where they were.  The Kremlin, Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's strongest foreign ally, has spoken broadly about the need for elections in Syria before. But Lavrov's comments were its most specific call for political renewal yet and came just days after a surprise visit by Assad to Moscow.  "External players can not decide anything for the Syrians. We must force them to come up with a plan for their country where the interests of every religious, ethnic and political group will be well protected," Lavrov told Russian state TV in an interview broadcast on Saturday.  "They need to prepare for both parliamentary and presidential elections."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Russia Says It's 'Ready to Help' Western-backed Rebels in Syria*
_ October 24, 2015: Russia on Saturday expressed its support for elections in Syria and said it was ready to help Western-backed Free Syrian Army rebels._


> Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said Moscow wanted Syria to prepare for parliamentary and presidential elections, and he indicated his government would take firm action if necessary to move that process forward.  Speaking on Russian state television, Lavrov said the Kremlin was intensifying its drive “to convert its increased clout with Damascus into a political settlement.” He did not, however, give details about how there could be a transition from years of civil war in Syria, with an enormous toll of casualties and displaced civilians, toward a political settlement.  "External players cannot decide anything for the Syrians," he said. "We must force them to come up with a plan for their country where the interests of every religious, ethnic and political group will be well protected. ... They need to prepare for both parliamentary and presidential elections."
> 
> In contrast to Moscow's previous broad statements about Syrian politics, Lavrov's comments appeared to signal a specific call by the Kremlin for political renewal in the war-torn country.  The Russian foreign minister criticized U.S. policy on Syria and denied Western charges that Russia's airstrikes in Syria had indiscriminately targeted Western-backed rebels as well as Islamic State extremists.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 27, 2015)

Russia needs to back off...

*Russia’s ‘Power Projection’ in Western Hemisphere is ‘Deeply Troubling’*
_October 26, 2015  – Rep. Jeff Duncan (R-SC) expressed concern over what he called Russia’s recent “power projection” in the Western Hemisphere, including flying military aircraft near the coasts of Alaska and California._


> “Russia’s engagement in the Western Hemisphere is deeply troubling,” Duncan said Thursday during a hearing held by the U.S. House Subcommittee on the Western Hemisphere, which Duncan chairs.  “At a time when Russia is flexing its geopolitical muscles in other parts of the world, its power projection in our very region should be met with U.S. strength, resilience, and clarity,” he said.
> 
> Duncan gave several examples of Russian military activity in the Western Hemisphere last year.  “In June [of 2014], NORAD reported it had scrambled two F-22s and two F-15s after seeing a fleet of Russian bombers off the coasts of Alaska and California.  “In July, Russian President Putin traveled to the region to visit Cuba, Nicaragua, Argentina, and Brazil. At that time, Russia forgave 90 percent of Cuba's debt, and reportedly, Russia and Cuba agreed to reopen the Lourdes base only 150 miles from the United States' coast.  “In September, the U.S. intercepted Russian fighter jets and tankers in airspace near Alaska, and just in November of last year, Russia announced that it planned to send its long-range bombers to the Gulf of Mexico and the Caribbean.  “The United States did very little in response to all these developments,” Duncan pointed out.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 28, 2015)

ISIS in Russia lookin' for recruits...

*Islamic State on recruitment spree in Russia*
_Oct 28,`15  -- The Russian province of Dagestan, a flashpoint for Islamic violence in the North Caucasus, is feeding hundreds of fighters to the Islamic State in Syria - and now some are coming back home with experience gained from the battlefield._


> The departures mean that the region itself has become markedly less violent recently with fewer bombings and shootings. And the returning fighters have either landed in jail or been kept under close police surveillance. But there are long-term concerns that the presence of radical Muslims trained in IS warfare could lead to greater instability and violence.  "We can't allow them to use the experience they have just gained in Syria back home," Russian President Vladimir Putin said recently.  Eduard Urazayev, a former minister in Dagestan's provincial government, and now a political analyst, said that poverty and unemployment in the region made the IS recruiters' job easier. "If the high level of corruption and unfavorable socio-economic situation remain," Urazayev said, "it may further fuel protest sentiments and increase sympathy for the IS."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igrok_ (Oct 29, 2015)

waltky said:


> ISIS in Russia lookin' for recruits...
> 
> *Islamic State on recruitment spree in Russia*


some people thought they are civilians or peaceful 'rebels'


----------



## waltky (Oct 29, 2015)

Russia sneakin' Iranian weapons into Syria...

*Russia Flying Iranian Weapons Shipments Into Syria, Sources Say*
_ Oct 29, 2015 | Russia has helped Iran deliver weapons into Syria twice a day over the past 10 days, western intelligence sources tell Fox News._


> Those sources say Russian cargo planes transported the weapons. The planes were spotted earlier this month on the tarmac at the Russian air base in Latakia, Syria's primary port city.  The flights are not registered, and are in breach of two United Nations Security Council resolutions that impose an arms embargo on Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 6, 2015)

Kinda looks like dey gonna be shootin' at our jets...

*Russia Sends 'Antiaircraft Missiles' To Syria*
_ November 05, 2015 - The commander of the Russian Air Force says Russia has deployed antiaircraft missile systems to Syria._


> In an interview with the daily Komsomolskaya Pravda published on November 5, Colonel General Viktor Bondarev said Russia made the decision because "we have calculated all possible threats."
> 
> For instance, he added, a military aircraft could be hijacked in a country neighboring Syria and used to attack Russian forces.  He did not specify the type of missiles deployed.  Bondarev also said Russia has more than 50 planes and helicopters stationed in Syria.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Why Are Russian, Central Asian Militants Vanishing From Social Networks? *
_ November 05, 2015 - Russian and Central Asian militants fighting alongside Islamic State (IS), Al-Qaeda, and the Taliban in Syria and Iraq are disappearing from social-networking sites like Odnoklassniki and VKontakte._


> Whereas just a few months ago, these networks were abuzz with propaganda and recruitment activity from personal militant accounts and official propaganda pages, many accounts have been banned, gone quiet, or closed.  Where have all the militants gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mebbe dey goin' over to the Dark Net?


----------



## waltky (Nov 9, 2015)

Russian gays wantin' to move to America...

*Russian Applications For U.S. Asylum Skyrocket In 2015*
_Monday, November 4, 2015 - The number of new U.S. asylum applications by Russians has reached its highest level in more than two decades, a surge that immigration lawyers link to the Kremlin's tightening grip on politics, pervasive corruption, and discrimination and violence against sexual minorities._


> Russian nationals filed 1,454 new asylum applications in the 2015 fiscal year ending September 30, up 50 percent from the previous year and more than double the number filed in 2012, when President Vladimir Putin returned to the Kremlin after a four-year stint as prime minister, according to U.S. Department of Homeland Security data obtained by RFE/RL under the Freedom Of Information Act.  It is the third consecutive year that the number of U.S. asylum applications filed by Russian citizens has risen since Putin took office for a third presidential term. A single asylum application can include more than one individual, such as the spouse or children of the applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 10, 2015)

The devil knows he has a short time to act before Obama leaves office...

*US Doesn’t Seek Conflict With Russia, But Will Defend its Interests and Allies*
_November 9, 2015 – Russia seems intent on eroding the principles that have underpinned the international order for decades, and the United States, while not seeking conflict, will act to defend its interests and allies in the face of Moscow’s provocations, Defense Secretary Ashton Carter said at the weekend._


> “We do not seek a cold, let alone a hot war with Russia,” Carter said in an address at the annual Reagan National Defense Forum at the Ronald Reagan Presidential Library in Simi Valley, Calif. “We do not seek to make Russia an enemy. But make no mistake; the United States will defend our interests, and our allies, the principled international order, and the positive future it affords us all.”  Picking up on the forum’s theme – “peace through strength in a time of transition and turbulence” – Carter said Russia was a source of “turbulence” in today’s world, while China’s rise was driving “transition” in the Asia-Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 27, 2015)

Assad not gonna be happy...

*Putin seeks map of forces not to bomb in Syria: France*
_27 Nov.`15  - Russian President Vladimir Putin has asked France to draw up a map of where groups fighting Islamic State militants operate in Syria in order not to bomb them, France's foreign minister said on Friday._


> French President Francois Hollande and Putin agreed during talks in Moscow on Thursday to exchange intelligence on Islamic State and other rebel groups to improve the effectiveness of their aerial bombing campaigns in Syria.  "He asked us to draw up a map of forces that are not terrorists and are fighting Daesh (Islamic State). He committed to not bombing them once we've provided that," Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius said on RTL after accompanying Hollande to Moscow.
> 
> The West has accused Moscow of targeting mostly Western- backed rebel groups fighting Syrian President Bashar al-Assad instead of Islamic State.  France has stepped up it aerial bombing campaign of Islamic State targets in Syria since the group claimed responsibility for attacks in Paris on Nov. 13 that killed 130 people.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 27, 2015)

Assad not gonna be happy...

*Putin seeks map of forces not to bomb in Syria: France*
_27 Nov.`15  - Russian President Vladimir Putin has asked France to draw up a map of where groups fighting Islamic State militants operate in Syria in order not to bomb them, France's foreign minister said on Friday._


> French President Francois Hollande and Putin agreed during talks in Moscow on Thursday to exchange intelligence on Islamic State and other rebel groups to improve the effectiveness of their aerial bombing campaigns in Syria.  "He asked us to draw up a map of forces that are not terrorists and are fighting Daesh (Islamic State). He committed to not bombing them once we've provided that," Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius said on RTL after accompanying Hollande to Moscow.
> 
> The West has accused Moscow of targeting mostly Western- backed rebel groups fighting Syrian President Bashar al-Assad instead of Islamic State.  France has stepped up it aerial bombing campaign of Islamic State targets in Syria since the group claimed responsibility for attacks in Paris on Nov. 13 that killed 130 people.
> 
> ...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 26, 2016)

On Alaska Day, Russians Still Dream of Getting Alaska Back

Russia still wants to get Alaska back. Republicans rejoice, for your dear leader wants to annex Alaska back into Russian hands. No doubt Palin will be on the coast winking at Putin who's standing on the coast of Siberia to let him know when the best time is. 

Sorry cons, the 1950s aren't coming back and Russia isn't ever going to see Alaska again. Adults finally accept reality and move on.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 26, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> On Alaska Day, Russians Still Dream of Getting Alaska Back
> 
> Russia still wants to get Alaska back. Republicans rejoice, for your dear leader wants to annex Alaska back into Russian hands. No doubt Palin will be on the coast winking at Putin who's standing on the coast of Siberia to let him know when the best time is.
> 
> Sorry cons, the 1950s aren't coming back and Russia isn't ever going to see Alaska again. Adults finally accept reality and move on.



Putin told me to tell you that he is happy that he is in your head. Especially, since you revived a thread that is almost a year old, comrade.................


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 26, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > On Alaska Day, Russians Still Dream of Getting Alaska Back
> ...



Thank you thread monitor. You don't speak for Putin you just clap for him, like a trained seal begging for a fish.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 8, 2016)

So if Trump loses what will Putin do to all his hackers? I would think some of them have already 'disappeared' into the Ukraine before they're 'on the list'.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 13, 2017)




----------

